
The Intellectual yet Idiot - randomname2
https://medium.com/@nntaleb/the-intellectual-yet-idiot-13211e2d0577
======
Fricken
He refers to Stephen Pinker as a 'psycholophaster'.

Having never heard it before, I looked it up. It appears that Taleb made it
up.

The acronym PHAST stands for 'participatory hygeine and sanitation
transformation'.

'The approach is a participatory learning methodology that seeks to help
communities improve hygiene behaviours, reduce diarrhoeal disease and
encourage effective community management of water and sanitation services'

So my best guess is that Pinker is someone who applies this sort of
methodology to mental hygiene. I'm not sure the term will catch on quite the
way 'Black Swan' did.

